# Busy Evening



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 19, 2014)

Doing a special deal this weekend, so instead of taking orders, I'm just putting a bunch of calls together and selling them at a discount. Decided to do this after work today, so I got busy. 14 of the 20 I hope to get done. Got 6 done and a first coat of finish on them. The other 8 either need a final buff with steel wool, or the outside shape done. All of them are fit for playing surfaces and sound boards, and the sound holes drilled out. Not bad for 4 hours of shop time. Probably the most productive I've been in a while. And yes Kevin, I will be cleaning the holes up... that's the last step, which includes using a q-tip to apply finish inside them.

Stabilized BLM Burl from Rick







Spalted ambrosia maple






Stabilized curly spalted maple from Allen






Stabilized FBE from Kevin





Quartersawn sycamore from a tree I cut for a family friend






Birdseye from Allen





Here's the first 6 I finished. Everything except the curly BLM and quilted BLM are pictured above.






And the rest... The hedge and pecon pots still need the back side turned, but are done on the inside.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 19, 2014)

Going to be some lucky customers! !!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 19, 2014)

man i just saw those on instagram beautiful work i love the fbe

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 19, 2014)

Jonathan that's a full day's work for most of us. And a damned good one. I have never even made a pot call I admire your work. They all look great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 19, 2014)

Great looking bunch of calls Jonathan ! Think u need to get some buckeye in the mix

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 19, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Jonathan that's a full day's work for most of us. And a damned good one. I have never even made a pot call I admire your work. They all look great.



Thanks Kevin. I've got a lot of work to get done tomorrow... the finish and cleaning up the holes will take quite a bit of time. Sunday will be spent gluing up calls, which makes me glad the wife went to the grocery store today. I use canned food as weights to hold the sound board, then playing surface, down while the glue is curing. Also gotta make up strikers for all these. Definitely picked a good weekend to do it, with the temps here so mild.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 19, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Great looking bunch of calls Jonathan ! Think u need to get some buckeye in the mix


Was just thinking about buckeye the other day when I saw you post some. I'll be hitting you up for some once my bank account has double digit numbers in it again (lol). Wife just started back to school, so tuition and books, along with everything else, is just draining the bank account.


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 19, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Was just thinking about buckeye the other day when I saw you post some. I'll be hitting you up for some once my bank account has double digit numbers in it again (lol). Wife just started back to school, so tuition and books, along with everything else, is just draining the bank account.


I guess i should cut some and set em on the shelf for you pot call makers before i don't have anything 4" wide left lol.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 19, 2014)

You do that.. and I will be in touch with you at some point in the (hopefully) near future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Keep them coming Jonathan. They are looking good as usual.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 20, 2014)

Jonathan - Those are some amazing looking calls. Beautiful wood. Cant wait to see the finished product. You have a good eye for nice timber.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Sep 20, 2014)

Those are going to be some nice looking pots!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 20, 2014)

Well, I was hoping to sell all 12... but I only sold 4 so far. Started the sale at 5 and it ends at midnight tomorrow, so we'll see if I made a mistake in making a bunch up and dropping the price a bit or not. Still learning this aspect of the hobby/business


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 23, 2014)

Been working on the finish for the last couple days... tru-oil has proven to be tempermental. Went back with what I was fairly proficient at, and happy with the results. 

Here's how that FBE pot from @Kevin turned out.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2014)

That's a killer Jonathan - what did you end up using?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 23, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That's a killer Jonathan - what did you end up using?


Thanks. I hope, for the customer down in Floridas sake, that you're correct... haha

I used CA. Not my favorite finish, in terms of scratch resistance, but it's the only one I can consistently get good results from.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 23, 2014)

Holy Schmoly Jonathan - Thats amazing CA finishes can be just as fickle as Tru-Oil but that is freaking perfect. It's a confident soul that zooms in on a finish when taking a pic

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's the spalted maple. I cleaned up the holes, then had to remount it on the lathe, and left marks again... UGH.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 23, 2014)

That one is going to be amazing too. It doesn't look like its but a few minutes away from being as good as the FBE. Your like a CA Jedi Master

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 23, 2014)

I would hardly go to that extreme. More like the CA grasshoppah... I've got the wax on part down pat... working on the wax off part now (i guess that was a lame reference to Mr. Miyagi).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 23, 2014)

This one was very hard to get a pic of. It's just as shiny, if not possibly a tiny bit more shiny than the others... but the curl in it kept throwing my metering off.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 23, 2014)

Jonathan, that CA'd FBE is out of sight. I must say spalted maple is my hardest to get smooth enough to get a clean glossy finish on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 24, 2014)

And, a quick video (crappy quality, no less), of the spalted maple call.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1699637966929005

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 24, 2014)

Sounds good Jonathan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

